# Before marked spam, read this plz



## franklavigne (Jun 6, 2005)

I have posted 4 diff. topic in 4 diff.place in this forum and I'm very sorry I agree that I's look like "Spam"...but this is not.
I am just trying to get some answer like: this is funny or I like this one...or maybe you're not in the "good" forum for this king of site or photos, but god!! don't need to be brutal like that....

No one in this entire forum are able to place his own opinion about my site and my work ?...This is Unreal. I do my best in this "way" of re-touched or tricky photo THAT'S IT!

I have see many Beautiful shot of many photograper here in this forum. I don't need the famous answer: Bravo Frankie! or this is Fantastic - Also I don't need the Famous: I can spam too, Frankie. 

If you can't find at least one pic in my site (even bad or stupid) and reply to this with your personal and constructive opinion, wow..you have some serious problems.

Best regards,
Frank.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 6, 2005)

You forgot the link:
http://www.franklavigne.net

As websites go it's certainly different ;-)


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2005)

> I have posted 4 diff. topic in 4 diff.place in this forum


I think that is the problem. 

There is a place for advertising your own sites and you posted in there but you also posted in 3 other places that were completely innapropriate. It would've been fair enough I think, if you'd only posted one post and got it in the wrong spot but you did it everywhere. That's why it got reported as spam. Otherwise it just would've been reported as accidentally being posted in the wrong spot.

I myself, did reply to your question of what I thought of the site. I said I found if very confusing and I couldn't understand if you were trying to sell your work or just put it on display.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 6, 2005)

As Meysha said, without knowing what the goal of your site is, your messages were quite numerous and confusing. That said, I've browsed your site and found your work to be interesting. Not quite my cup of tea but interesting. I've never heard of the program that you are using but you sure do get some interesting effects. Nice work on the hand coloring of the old family photo. Welcome to the forum.


----------

